# I just received...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I just received my *2* Chicken Forum* decals!! Just wondering where people stick them?? Pics would be nice!! Jen  P.S. Thanks!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.chickenforum.com/f34/picture-chicken-forum-decal-823/


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Any photos of where you put them?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

follow the link above.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Ttt.............


----------

